# 4 dkh solution



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

How do you make a 4dkh solution for a drop checker? I have R.O. water. Does anyone sell this solution?
I would really like to know how to make it though.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

gibmaker said:


> How do you make a 4dkh solution for a drop checker? I have R.O. water. Does anyone sell this solution?
> I would really like to know how to make it though.


Here you go. You don't need graduated cylinders. I used measuring cups and they worked fine.
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...lants-discussions/37077-how-kh-standards.html


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks Homer. Awesome, now I can make my own.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

gibmaker said:


> Thanks Homer. Awesome, now I can make my own.


You're welcome  Works the same as a commercially prepared solution, but 100% cheaper. I tested both solutions side by side with my c02 drop checkers - no difference at all. The home made solution is not totally plug and play though. You still have to purchase the PH Reagent solution and add 3-5 drops in the solution when you place the solution in the c02 drop checker. However, costwise even with the purchase of a PH reagant solution, it is still 100% cheaper to make your own.


----------

